# Bach's Air for Saxophone Quartet



## Enthalpy

Dear saxophonists,

here's, from J-S Bach's suite for orchestra No 3, the *Air, for saxophone quartet*, copyleft.
View attachment JSBach_Air_QuartSax.pdf


The alto and baritone reach without transposition the limits of their conventional range. Bach chose the perfect height a century in advance.

Enjoy!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------

